# Does anyone use sun block? Allergic to grass?



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone use sun block on there dogs? I had my dogs out in the yard a few days ago and they were all sun baking and I noticed later that night they there faces were a little flushed. My oldest has freckles under her white patches, so i'm trying to avoid it with my two younger ones...any suggestions?

&& ALSO is it common for pit bulls to be allergic to grass? My oldest again gets little hives every time she lays in the grass and i'm starting to notice it on my younger girl too. I haven't put anything on the grass at all this year but every time they either play in it or lay down in it they get hives all over? Anything I can do with that?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Our old bulldogs always had to have sun block on they sell sun block for pets at the pet store or you can probly find it online. As for the grass, my oldest boy was very allergic to cretin grass. his feet would get all red and stinky and he would lick forever. We always game him Benadryl. You should be able to call the vet and get the right dosage for how much your dog weighs.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Thank you, I usually do give them benadryl if it does happen. Everything seems to give my youngest girl hives, even giving her a bath, we have tried numerous shampoo's with oatmeal, lavender, tea tree oil, chamomile, shea butter ect and every time it never fails, but they don't happen right away its usually over night and they tend to last about two days even when we do give her benadryl...I don't understand it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd take her to the vet for a check up they might even want to switch her food depending on what's going on. Sound like she's very sensitive.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Omi is allergic to rye & timothy grass + other air borne allergies - the most common types by me! (dust being the worst - it forces me to clean ALL THE TIME)
Benadryl doesnt work - just knocks her out. The dosage is 1 gram per pound.
I think the pills come in grams of 25. But you can try other allergy meds. They are like people in a way. One med may work for some - but not others.

I would also try a medicated shampoo from the vet. 
Or an all natural one with no fragrances - that you can bathe with at least once a week. (bathing once a week during the spring & summer helps Omi). Have you tried a puppy shampoo - should be mild enough????

Before I rescued a pit - I did research to make sure I could handle the breed. I dont ever recall reading how bullies tend to have allergies nor a warning on how they prefer to be lap dogs! They really are wuss's!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG talk about a wuss if I turn on my AC Dosia whines like a little girl or he'll go lay in the sun by the back door loll


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had small mutts all my life. They all ate junk dog food, all kinds of table food & none had allergy issues (except for one who was allergic to flea bite- but that was managable).

I get a pit and she cant eat table food cause it gives her the runs. Have to get high quality dog food or else she'll get the runs. She is allergic to rye grass, timothy grass, maple trees, sycamore trees, various weeds, dust & roaches (the vet & I are assuming the last one came about from the shelter she was in).

WTF??? She's lucky I love her with all my heart.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I have no idea what kind of grass I have I think its a mixture? ill have to look into more. I think we've tried puppy shampoo before but id have to double check, I have a whole collection of shampoo's she can't use but everyone else can... its just the strangest thing because they pop up the next day. I have to give them a bath every two weeks or else they start to look gray, dirty and smelly...


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

my dog uses them since he is alll white other wise he gets bright red. make sure it dont have zinc in itll put them in an anemic state and will get diarrhea and vomit. they can use people sunblock just make sure you read to make sure there isnt any zinc in it. and yes they can be. one of my dogs when i was growing up we had to weed eat everyday. and keep the grass really low. if memory serves i think you can also get pills for it.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a good question about the grass. I've noticed every time we go to my mom's house poor Molly always comes home with rash on her belly from the grass. It's usually gone by the time she goes to bed though.

But anyway, I use sunblock on Molly. I get it from my local feed store.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

our dogs, Boomer especially, get sunblock on thier noses when we camp or hit the river or lake for a long day. your local pet store will have a good selection of doggie friendly sun blocks.

as for the grass allergies, be aware that it is the season for fleas and other biting buggers. it may just be a reaction to bugs more than the grass itself. either way, definitely talk to your vet about an antihistamine for your dogs.


----------

